# Is there a site that shows your area's weekly rainfall?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

This would be super helpful in determining how much to irrigate. I checked out wunderground but didn't see rainfall totals.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you find a PWS near you on WU, you can scroll down and make a selection to view daily (default), weekly, monthly, and yearly weather history. You can even set custom date ranges. You can view all the weather stations on WunderMap.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks Ware! Figured it out with your help. The custom range setting is perfect, thank you again.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Thanks Ware! Figured it out with your help. The custom range setting is perfect, thank you again.


The closer the better - I've found that actual rainfall totals can vary even a mile away.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm playing around with it now finding the right one, haha. This is actually a great weather site in general. Goodbye weather channel app..


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Buy one of there suggested stations and add it to the network. It's crazy how much different a mile can make.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I check Mesonet for a general idea, but watch the grass itself for when it needs water.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You can also check outhttps://www.cocorahs.org/ for information that's entered by people like us, for people like us... and sometimes meteorologists.


----------

